
Escape the color box - haralampi
http://haralampi.com/2018-12/escape-the-color-box/
======
aflag
The site doesn't work well on mobile. It keeps randomly jumping up to the
beginning.

~~~
zapzupnz
That's alright, it's hideously difficult to read on my 27" retina display iMac
so it's a bad experience all 'round.

~~~
ahje
Funny how that works. I could feel my eyes relaxing when I clicked the link,
and I thought to myself that this is what a readable, content-first, website
should look like. Using FF on a regular 24" full-HD screen.

~~~
zapzupnz
For me, it's too low contrast. Extremely thin, monospaced, light-grey font on
a black background just doesn't read nearly as well as well-proportioned
proportional dark font on a light background — or, if it must be a dark
background, yellow text on dark blue is the most legible. Regular Courier over
Courier New could help, too, but ultimately a proportional font directs the
eyes more easily.

------
csours
The real trick is how the shiny book and class were sold to the company.

You can get good ideas from a book, or a box, or a class, but you don't get
results from them.

------
kthejoker2
Just a heads up, my corporate laptop is reporting this site as a malware
distributor.

~~~
haralampi
Strange. There is nothing there but Google Fonts and a script for the
background lines and the one image. No other external resources. It is hosted
on GitHub.

------
amsdmasdmasdasd
"Every organization strives to improve and empower its employees." lol

~~~
ThePadawan
If you consider employees as taking money as input, and producing more money
(in profit) as output, I guess that statement holds.

It does take a lot of cynicism, though.

------
jerrre
Would 25 multiple choice questions be enough to detect random answering with
certainty? Surely many combinations come up way more often than others when
answered truthfully.

~~~
matt4077
A perfect test would, first, try to prevent correlation between questions. It
would be a waste to ask 4 questions when 3 suffice to predict the last answer
with good accuracy.

After that, some questions supposed to be perfectly correlated with previous
are added. These should, however, use different words or concepts altogether,
to avoid detection. These questions are meant to establish consistency, and
would pick up on randomness

25 strikes me as too few to get into that kind of verification. I seem to
remember serious personality tests to usually contain in the range of 100 to
200 questions.

~~~
isoprophlex
You're on to something. I recently took several, and they contained a lot of
questions (100+). I noticed that many of the questions were testing
suspiciously similar things, only worded differently.

------
dsr_
And thus we see that cold-reading can be automated.

See, e.g.: astrology, enneagram, MBTI, Big Five...

